
Ask HN: Any computer vision specialist here? I have a problem with OpenTLD - shirman
Hello, guys. I have a problem with OpenTLD and tracking.
Here is example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jpg.wtf&#x2F;YDVBO&#x2F;
Like you see, OpenTLD looses tracking point and Kalman filter is &quot;moving away&quot;.<p>Inside I have: OpenTLD + MedianFlow (with LKTracker), after that I correcting result with FERN-features. The output from OpenTLD going trough Kalman filter. The input image (280x280 pixels) to OpenTLD going trough Bilateral filter.<p>Maybe anyone has any ideas how to improve the result, or where is the best place to ask this question?
======
mtmail
The FAQ points to a Google group
[https://github.com/zk00006/OpenTLD/wiki/FAQ](https://github.com/zk00006/OpenTLD/wiki/FAQ)

